# This site is awesome. I'm really glad I found it



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

This site is awesome. I'm really glad I found it

Seems you have a great community growing here. I'm a big fan of horror, sfx and haunted houses. I always wanted to do one myself, so I'm glad to be amongst some like-minded people looking to do the same thing and people who have already done it. 

SWEET!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not just an on-line home-away-from-home...it's a..well, uh...a really cool forum!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

And it's a gathering place of some really great people. Glad you discovered it. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness! Hope you enjoy going crazy with the rest of us.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

We will try not to frighten you to much... at first, LOL
but seriously, welcome aboard!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet enjoy! check out prop making sites http://halloweenmonsterlist.info and hauntproject.com


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey its a great business to be in...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Like minded people is right, in here you can talk about corpses and nobody will give you that "look". We will, by the way, ask you how you did it and if you have pictures. There are many truly artistic people in here and they love to share their talent and ideas. You have found a very good place indeed.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now you've found it, you can't quit. This site will take up a lot of your time. 


And you'll enjoy it the whole time.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hope you are not using this time to advertise your products. If not, then welcome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome and jump in anytime!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome Line!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Line,
This place will keep you hopping that's for sure


----------



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey all thanks for the warm welcome, this is seriously a relit passion of mine. The polot light went out when I couldn't seem to find peopel that were into it as well. 

I will be here for eternity. And for those who said I'll be scared.. you better look behind you ;<

LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

You better get the pilot light lit back up!!!! And have a pen and peice of paper to get your list started again.... gotta build this, gotta build that


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome! We don't bite.....much.


----------

